# Fuzzy Lop baby bunny pictures



## bojay (Mar 8, 2006)

3 days old


----------



## bojay (Mar 8, 2006)

4 days old


----------



## bojay (Mar 11, 2006)

March 11th


----------



## bojay (Mar 11, 2006)

Toby's Kits 7 days old. Keepers every one! 19 oz.


----------



## bojay (Mar 11, 2006)

My guess now left to right. black, black, chin, chin, blue tort, lynx.


----------



## bojay (Mar 14, 2006)

Kits are 10 days old today. Eyes arestill closed. All six together weight approximately 26oz, orabout 3.5oz each. I have a feeling they will triple theirbirthweight by 14 days.

I'll post pictures later today. I'm curious about their furand colors. Their fur is still short....by this date, theholland lops were getting fluffy. These kits are fuzzy lopsand I expected their fluffycoats to come in earlier.


----------



## bojay (Mar 14, 2006)

kits are 11days old today, not 10. eyes still closed.


----------



## bojay (Mar 14, 2006)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12264&amp;forum_id=8



this is a link to a different thread with pictures and discussion of these kits from birth.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 14, 2006)

You live too close to me for my own good! I love those chin kits!

Must repeat: Can't have more bunnies. Can't have more bunnies.
:banghead


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for continuing to update. I love the black ones, and the lynx. Well I love them all.

:bunnyheart


----------



## bojay (Mar 15, 2006)

Picture of mom


----------



## bojay (Mar 15, 2006)

Toby today. She is the cutest and friendliest bunny in the barn and a pretty darn good mom too.


----------



## bojay (Mar 15, 2006)

12 days. Too much dust. These little babies need some sunshine.


----------



## bojay (Mar 17, 2006)

Kits are 2 weeks old. Happy SaintPatrick's Day. Their eyes are all open but you wouldn't knowit. Couch Potatoes, the whole litter.


----------



## bojay (Mar 17, 2006)

One of Toby's kits. What color?


----------



## bojay (Mar 17, 2006)

The whole crew


----------



## Spring (Mar 17, 2006)

:thudI had to do some open mouthed silet "Awws!" For that one! So adorable I want one! :tantrum:


----------



## Eve (Mar 17, 2006)

Awww, they look so sweet!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 18, 2006)

Look at all those little feet! I'm so in love!!!:inlove:

And it just doesn't get any cuter than this:


----------



## bojay (Mar 22, 2006)

19 days old. about 6 ounces each.


----------



## bojay (Mar 22, 2006)

blue tort? sable? what color is this?


----------



## bojay (Mar 22, 2006)

what color is this?


----------



## bojay (Mar 22, 2006)

one of the chinchillas


----------



## bojay (Mar 23, 2006)

solid black with a lucky toe


----------



## Spring (Mar 23, 2006)

*bojay wrote: *


> solid black with a lucky toe




OMG! I love this little guy! If I ahd thsi rabbit i'd name it socks. So cute!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks like you may have a sable but I wouldn'ttake my word for that. Post those pictures on the rabbitry and peoplemight be able to help somemore.

The "orange" one I believe is a tort. Darker ears and spots of different colored fur? Beautiful though!

VERY CUTE!! I love them all. Andi love how you update it as they get older. They are very cute!!


----------



## bojay (Apr 7, 2006)

Toby's kits at 4 weeks old today. Weused them for class discussion and handing out fliers frommakeminechocolate.org. The children loved to seethem. I got a lot of parents asking me if I sell them and Isaid no, which is true because we are keeping every one of these!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 7, 2006)

They are so beautiful.
And so hard to resist. No wonder the parents want to buy them.

Hey... I'm a parent. You want to sell one? 

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 7, 2006)

What, you mean you're not going to send those chinchilla babies out by me?:cry2


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 7, 2006)

I love the tort kit and the "gray" kit... Im notsure what color that is because I dont think it is gray but its notchin colored either. VERY CUTE!! I WANT I WANT I WANT!!


----------



## bojay (Apr 10, 2006)

this is a 4-5 week old sable point buck. do you think he'll grow into those ears? :shock:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Apr 10, 2006)

OMG!! GIVE!! I NEED THAT BUNNY! 

He will definetly grow into those ears. And look at his beautiful head!!


----------

